# Problem mit den Schriften beim Öffnen von Illustrator 10-Dateien in CS



## larry flint (27. November 2004)

Hallo,
habe ein Problem mit Illustrator CS. Und zwar, beim Öffnen von Illustrator 10-Dateien in Illustrator CS zerhagelt es beim aktualisieren, wozu das Programm auffordert, die Schriften, das Kerning und die Umbrüche von den Schriften in den Textrahmen. Alles was in Illustrator 10 erstellt wurde ist somit nicht brauchbar und müsste in Illustrator CS komplett neu erstellt werden. Wenn man nicht aktualisiert kovertiert er die Schrift in Pfade und sind somit nicht mehr zu bearbeiten. Adobe kennt das Problem und erklärt das man den Text vom 10er in den Hintergrund legen soll um das Textfeld nachzubauen. Das kann doch nicht sein, oder? Vielleicht kennt ja jemand das Problem und hat eine Lösung. Wenn es keine Lösung gibt kommt da ganz schön viel Arbeit auf mich zu und ich bin für jeden Tip dankbar!

Grüße


----------



## Pianoman (28. November 2004)

Ist jetzt nur eine Idee (und kanns leider ned nachprüfen -> 10er User )...
Hast Du schonmal den Umweg über eps probiert?
lg


----------



## larry flint (29. November 2004)

Hi, 
danke für den Tip, aber beim eps macht er genau das gleiche. Beim Öffnen fragt er nach, ob er aktualisieren soll, oder nicht. Wenn man aktualisiert zerschlägt es wieder die Schrift.
 Kann man wohl nix dran ändern. Vielleicht hat ja jemand noch einen Tip, ansonsten kann ich Illustrator nicht mehr leiden  
Danke und Grüße


----------

